# Back When America Banned Sliced Bread



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2018)

More here.



> Modern life is full of conveniences but few things are as convenient as sliced bread.
> 
> Just  think about it. To make a sandwich all you need to do is open a bag and  remove the required number of pre-cut slices. No need to take out the  whole loaf, find a knife and saw into it resulting in uneven slices and  broken edges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 12, 2018)

I still like to occasionally buy a loaf of crusty French bread, cut it thick, slather it with real butter, none of that margarine stuff and enjoy.

The remainder of the loaf I freeze into cut slices, and when needed I put then in the toaster, and use Philly Onion Dip rather than the butter, nice change.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2018)

Amazing to think that it's all relatively new isn't it SB? I wonder just how many sliced loaves are baked all around the world on a daily basis today..

I buy sliced bread all the time..although I do make my own occasionally..but I rarely buy white bread, almost always thick sliced wholemeal, and I freeze it too, like you Mizzkitt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2018)

That machine changed the world and made the sandwich an everyday food for the masses.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 12, 2018)

Where would we be without Peanut Butter & Jelly Sandwiches.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 12, 2018)

I never buy sliced bread.  I never have my bakery slice loaves I may buy.  I prefer buying thin baguettes that allow me to tear off a hunk and eat the same, or cut off a slice and dip it in olive oil, garlic and oregano. It seems that the loaf stays fresher, longer, when it is not sliced.  That makes sense, as less air is drying the (now partially) exposed slices.  Of course, sliced bread, from the mega-bakeries, contain so many chemical additives, to keep them "fresh," that drying out is not an issue, as long as you're fine with ingesting who knows what with your bread.  I eat mostly gluten-free bread, so I bake a lot of my loaves, myself. Lord knows that I did eat a ton of sandwiches as a kid.  I sure hope that the chemical additive content of the bread was lower than what I read on labels, now! (Yes, I know that there are more natural baking companies out there, now, who produce "cleaner" sliced loaves.  Still, I read their labels, too, and there always seems to be ingredients I would never want to ingest.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2018)

As a kid I think the sliced white bread my mother bought was Silvercup brand, and she also had sliced rye and pumpernickel around too that had an older woman on the label.  These days we only buy Orowheat Oatnut bread for the occasional tuna or ham sandwich.  We buy small french loaves from Costco that we bake in the oven for steak, shrimp salad, etc. sandwiches, or to eat alongside of crab legs.  We always have some bagels on hand too for lox (smoked salmon) or other things, and croissant rolls.


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 12, 2018)

I remember bread from bakeries that my mother patronized.  The loaves were whole, but there was a bread slicer for people who preferred to buy sliced.  It shook and jiggled as it sliced the bread; I found it fascinating.  With the exception of French bread I buy my bread sliced today, but it comes in a plastic wrapper.  I haven't seen a bakery bread slicer in years.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2018)

I think that if bread wasn't sold sliced, people would be hacking off huge chunks of it and the loaf wouldn't last as long.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2018)

Sliced bread is here to stay!

"Whatever might have been the reason, the ban was poorly thought out, and didn’t last long. The outcry over the lack of sliced bread, a product Americans could just not live without, was tremendous. One distraught housewife wrote a letter of protest to the New York Times".

"I should like to let you see how important sliced bread is to the morale and saneness of a household. My husband and four children are all in a rush before, during and after breakfast. Without ready-sliced bread I must do the slicing for toast — two pieces for each one — that’s ten. For their lunches I must cut by hand at least twenty slices, for two sandwiches apiece. Afterward I make my own toast. Twenty-two slices of bread to be cut in a hurry. They look less appetizing than the baker’s neat, even pieces. Haven’t the bakers already their bread-slicing machines and for thousands of loaves"?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2018)




----------

